# Success with Peptides?



## stronger4ever (Dec 15, 2010)

Has anyone added Peptides to their AAS cycle and have had any noticeable results? If so which Peptides are best to use and in what dosage?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 18, 2010)

I haven't seen much pep buzz in here. I guess i'd like to know too.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess no one has


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 19, 2010)

Took me a year to figure out how to use them but GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 give some fat burning and relief from arthritis for me.  DAT's protocol didn't work for me. I just got the sides from 3x a day dosing. 200 ug EOD before bed on a stomach with only a whey shake in it works for me.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 19, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Took me a year to figure out how to use them but GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 give some fat burning and relief from arthritis for me.  DAT's protocol didn't work for me. I just got the sides from 3x a day dosing. 200 ug EOD before bed on a stomach with only a whey shake in it works for me.



Really?  That's strange.  What was your dose?  Did you pin it in the morn/PWO/before bed?


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 19, 2010)

i use IGF lr2 and melanotan ii and i love both of them.  i have brought up lagging bodyparts by site applying the igf preworkout, you get some serious pumps from that stuff. it can cause hyperplasma (new cells) which in turn can be turned into mass with some hard training. melanotan ii makes you very tan and very horny which i dont mind either


----------

